# Stephania Potalivo,Rebecca Berg,Katrine Køhler @ Sjit Happens S02 [720p]



## Ruffah (2 Apr. 2014)

*Stephanie Potalivo @ Sjit Happens S02E10 (DK 2014) [720p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Stephania_Potalivo_-_Sjit_Happens-S02E10-(DK2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi.avi - 33.5 MiB
Duration : 1mn 2s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 260 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Stephania_Potalivo_-_Sjit_H…avi (33,49 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/QSLWSWZV









*Rebecca Berg @ Sjit Happens S02E02 (DK 2014) [720p HDTV]*



 

 

 

 



Title : Rebecca_Berg_-_Sjit_Happens-S02E02-720p-(DK2014)-RUFFAH.avi - 42.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 10s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 864 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Rebecca_Berg_-_Sjit_Happens…avi (42,62 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/3JBFH3LC






*Katrine Køhler @ Sjit Happens S02E06 (DK 2014) [720p]*




 

 

 




Title : Katrine_Koehler_-_Sjit_Happens-s02e06-720p-(DK2014)-RUFFAH.avi - 4.34 MiB
Duration : 10s 520ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 253 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Katrine_Koehler_-_Sjit_Happ…avi (4,34 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/3M7JKVGI





*Uncredited @ Sjit Happens S02E07 (DK 2014) [720p]*



 

 

 




Title : Unknown_-_Sjit_Happens-s02e07-720p-(DK2014)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.3 MiB
Duration : 28s 400ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 301 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Unknown_-_Sjit_Happens-s02e…avi (15,25 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/S3Y7LKUM



​


----------

